# The Bible and mental illness?



## CallaLily

What does the Bible say about mental illness? Now, I have read some of the bible, but not all of it. Work in progress for me. 

We had a get together over at my folks house the other day and my mother has a friend who I heard her mention her son and some issues he was having. She stated that the doctors had diagnosed him with bipolar, and wanted to put him on meds etc. However, my mothers friend then stated she read that in the Bible there was no mention of mental illness. But there were things mentioned such as sickness, disease, demon possession, and most of the time people with a "mental illness" all it is, is they have an unclean spirit. And that if people who were "sick" or had "unclean spirits" would find God, and ask for his help they would be cured. Thoughts? 

She stated that man, made up the word mental illness. So, do you believe if people who have bipolar or other mental illness issues, that it is likely they just have unclean spirits? She also believed that medications could harm people more than help them. Thoughts?


----------



## Maricha75

Well, does she have a heart condition? Does she take an 81mg aspirin a day? Does she ever take Tylenol or Ibuprofen or Aleve for headaches or joint pain? 

I understand what she is saying, but I disagree. I do not agree that bipolar disorder nor any other mental illnesses are "just unclean spirits". Think about that. Women who have had a baby often develop "baby blues". Some get so bad that it actually turns into PPD, right? Don't they take medication for that? Would you say they have an unclean spirit? I wouldn't. I would call that a chemical imbalance. And, those who have taken medication for it have actually improved, sometimes to the point that the medications are no longer needed... myself, included. I have also seen people, even Christians, who have been diagnosed with bipolar as well as other mental illnesses. They haven't lost sight of their faith. And, they are taking medication. There is a difference between unclean spirits/demon possession and mental illnesses. 
Now, you said that man made up the term "mental illness", right? Man also made up the terms "heart attack" and "stroke", and really, any other terms for various illnesses....each of which is treated with medicine. The Bible doesn't mention these particular afflictions either... nor does it mention diabetes. Would you say it is better for a diabetic to take insulin in some form or just let them die? What would this woman say?

So, I have to honestly say that I do disagree with what this woman has stated.


----------



## CallaLily

True, I get what you are saying. Just thought I 
Would get others input on it, for I myself really
do not know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash.

My mental issues have issues. Lol

Mine were caused by mean, neglectful, toxic parents who damaged me.

I've studied the bible on this and have lots to say but too much for my iPad.

The thing that stuck out to me was sins of the father and generational curses.

And yes I do believe god heals but you must do the work.

He isn't going to just erase it because you asked for it.

I wish. Lol


----------



## Mr Blunt

> “…my mother’s friend then stated she read that in the Bible there was no mention of mental illness.”


One could possibly stretch and connect some stories (Legion---Mark 5) in the bible with mental illness but *those stories that appear to be mental illness are NOT from a biological/chemical imbalance.*

There is probably a good reason that the Bible does NOT mention biological/chemical imbalance mental illness with unclean spirits. *The Bible’s main mission is to bring mankind into a closer relationship with God and is not a health manual.*





> “…most of the time people with a "mental illness" all it is, is they have an unclean spirit.”


That is a gross generalization that can be very damaging to people with biological/chemical imbalances.






> “..So, do you believe if people who have bipolar or other mental illness issues, that it is likely they just have unclean spirits?”


The Bible presents the man Legion in Mark 5 as having unclean spirits and was tormented. *Unclean spirits and bipolar Biological chemical imbalance are not the same*. 

Harvard Health states that 

[


> B]People with bipolar disorder can lead extraordinarily productive and creative (if trying) lives, and many patients today respond well to medication.[/B]
> 
> http://www.health.harvard.edu/press_releases/Bipolar-Misconceptions-Explained



It is silly to say that unclean spirits and bipolar are the same thing. *If unclean spirits caused bipolar then Harvard Health proved that today’s medicine could control unclean spirits----ridiculous!*


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Maricha75 said:


> Well, does she have a heart condition? Does she take an 81mg aspirin a day? Does she ever take Tylenol or Ibuprofen or Aleve for headaches or joint pain?
> 
> I understand what she is saying, but I disagree. *I do not agree that bipolar disorder nor any other mental illnesses are "just unclean spirits". Think about that. Women who have had a baby often develop "baby blues".*
> 
> Some get so bad that it actually turns into PPD, right? Don't they take medication for that? Would you say they have an unclean spirit? I wouldn't.* I would call that a chemical imbalance*. And, those who have taken medication for it have actually improved, sometimes to the point that the medications are no longer needed... myself, included. I have also seen people, even Christians, who have been diagnosed with bipolar as well as other mental illnesses. They haven't lost sight of their faith. And, they are taking medication. There is a difference between unclean spirits/demon possession and mental illnesses.
> 
> Now, you said that man made up the term "mental illness", right? Man also made up the terms "heart attack" and "stroke", and really, any other terms for various illnesses....each of which is treated with medicine. The Bible doesn't mention these particular afflictions either... nor does it mention diabetes. Would you say it is better for a diabetic to take insulin in some form or just let them die? What would this woman say?
> 
> So, I have to honestly say that I do disagree with what this woman has stated.


Of course, our heads would have to be in the sand and a Fundamenatlist who has lived under a rock and thrown *reason *& *the advances of medicine *out the window to disagree with anything in your post Maricha75 ....

BUT...can we deny ...back in that DAY... those afflictions WOULD HAVE BEEN CONSIDERED DEMONS... this has always bothered me personally...because if God had no understanding of THIS with explanation in the Good Book but seriously dealt, even instructed all human beings in this way...the "whole casting out demons" among those acting up....

How can WE blame man who takes the scriptures literal in this sense ??? 

Another reason I can never take scripture Literal...obviously progress/ medical advances nullifies some things... 

It says in Deuteronomy 21 (NIV) below...to STONE your children for disobeying.. ..imagine how many had Down Syndrome / Bipolar/ ADHD / Autism or well... any host of mental conditions-that can so easily be treated today? 



> A Rebellious Son
> 
> 18 If someone has a stubborn and rebellious son who does not obey his father and mother and will not listen to them when they discipline him,
> 19 his father and mother shall take hold of him and bring him to the elders at the gate of his town.
> 20 They shall say to the elders, “This son of ours is stubborn and rebellious. He will not obey us. He is a glutton and a drunkard.”
> 21 Then all the men of his town are to stone him to death. You must purge the evil from among you. All Israel will hear of it and be afraid.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Also if someone is not very commonsensical / guided by reason to a good extent...I feel it could be downright dangerous for them to sit under harsh biblical teachings... 1st they are not thinking straight.. 

Speaking of mental illness....not sure if others realize the reasons behind *WHY* Andrea Yates drowned her 5 children in the bathtub....this could have been prevented - had she NOT been sitting under the teachings of a Whacked fanatical preacher talking about Hell fire & Brimstone obsessing about the after life & our sinfulness... (read about here) Michael Peter Woroniecki  ..in her warped mind...she was saving them from growing up & going to Hell....

Are we not taught exactly what she took to heart..... that children will automatically go to Heaven *if they die before this "age of accountability"? *..this was her motive -she was SAVING THEM ....that term is not even Biblical, but in our common sense of what the original sin actually entails (all born in sin)....man had to come up with something like this....otherwise it seemed God was a heartless Monster to damn babies and young innocents.... why Catholics started the concept of LIMBO and Infant Baptism...

What happens to the babiesÂ*who used to be in limbo? 

Ya know the Bible teaches to TEST the spirits....says we'll KNOW THEM by their fruits...







...I remember the 1st time I heard that story about Abraham getting ready to sacrifice his son - I was like WAIT A MINUTE HERE.....the brain ticking... said to my mother "What the heck happened to testing the spirits?" 









Anyone here seen that Movie ... The Exorcism of Emily Rose 







....this was based on FACT .... the family was HIGHLY religiuos, and the parents choose the Church over getting her professional help from a Doctor....

The Family was convinced she had demons BECAUSE of their faith....think about it... her upbringing & their repeatedly saying this to her, how would she not believe it herself.. 

Somehow they did get her checked out by a Doctor ...who determined she had *a RARE & very violent form of epilepsy*...the outcome....This girl DIED because her family choose the help of the Clergy over the Help of a regular Doctor to treat her . If one watches the movie, if kinda leaves you hanging to decide for yourself.. 

Emily Rose True Story of Anneliese Michel Exorcism - Real Story

Just wanted to present some cases where it could be very dangerous to hold Belief HIGHER than Reason/ common sense.


----------



## dormant

A man was experiencing a flood. As he sat on the roof of his house, he asked God to rescue him. God responded he would. A few minutes later, someone happened by in a row boat and offered to take him to safety. He said no, go help someone, God is going to save me.

A few minutes later, someone happened by in a power boat and offered to take him to safety. For the second time, the man refused, stating God promised to same him. And, you guessed it, a crew flew over in a helicopter offering to drop the man a life rope to take him to safety. Again, he told them to go on because God was going to save him.

Of course, as the water continued to rise, the man drowned. When he met God, he said “I thought you said you were going to save me…” God responded, “I tried to. I sent a row boat, power boat and helicopter. You refused them all”

Now, I am atheist, but this thread reminded me of this. In the case of this thread, medications would be the same as the rescue attempts.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Saul was manic depressive


----------



## trey69

Runs like Dog said:


> Saul was manic depressive


How did he know he was? How did others know he was? If they didn't know anything about manic depressives or mental illness, what did they call it?


----------



## MrsLadyWriter

I consider myself a devout Catholic but am NOT a bible expert. Nor am I a mental health expert. But that being said I don't believe we should use the bible for diagnosing illnesses, mental or physical.

For one thing, I don't remember ever hearing about colon cancer in the bible, but it would be foolish to not go seek medical treatment if one had it.

Secondly, I had a co-worker once who was a Jehovah's Witness. I asked her once why they don't celebrate Christmas. She said that there was no way of knowing what day Jesus was born so that made it a man-made holiday. She told me they don't celebrate man-made holidays. I then asked about birthdays - since you know what day a person is born. She said that the bible doesn't specify that we should celebrate birthdays or anniversaries, etc. To that I said I don't remember the bible specifying that we should go to the bathroom, but...

Thirdly (and lastly), I believe that God gave us the knowledge of how to help each other with illnesses (both mental and physical) and that it's just ridiculous to not take advantage of a doctor's expertise. I would always supplement any treatment with prayer because I believe all prayer is answered. Sometimes the answer is no and we may not understand why, but that will never stop me from praying.


----------



## Disneyme

My brother-in-law left his first wife that he married only because she got pregnant. The second wife he left for another woman. He committed adultery. With that woman he had 2 kids who have brain problems. I do believe he did it to himself. He wrong doings were convicted. He now left that woman and is with number 4. Sad that people believe anything they hear and this woman may end up hurt for his actions. I believe in stopping generational curses. Is it genes that make more than one person have depression, autism, etc? Or is it a curse? I think more curse, because why were genes always find the next generations when half is from another gene pool? Eventually you would think it would not be passed.


----------

